# Quick & easy "Tex-Mex" Cole Slaw



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

For a little different spin on Cole Slaw try this easy recipe.

1 - bag of ready made Cole Slaw
1 - tub of HEB's ready made Pico de Gallo (it comes in mild, medium, hot)
3- Avocados
HEB's "Salsa Ranch" salad dressing

Mix the whole tub of Pico with the whole bag of Cole Slaw
Add just enough of the Salsa Ranch dressing to "wet" the Pico/Cole Slaw mixture.
Dice up Avocados and gently mix in with Pico/Cole Slaw mixture.

Enjoy, it goes great with fried fish, or Bar-B-Que.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*This has to stop!*

Think i have gain 10 pounds this past year from making all the recipes on 2cool......add another to the list.! Will put together a batch in a few days,,,Sounds good.Thanks


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea. Will give it a shot this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That sounds like it would be good on a fish taco. Going to have to try it out.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Will try thanks...


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with the comment that was made about it being good on fish tacos...going to have to try it really soon. Thanks...

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Definitely out of the box thinking with traditional slaw! Sounds awesome...


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Lunch*

That Tex-Mex Cole Slaw sounds like a winner!

Mama is going to the sto' and has my list.

Pork ribs for trying with the Alabama Coke Rib Recipe. Goodies for the new slaw.

With all the tea that I'm drinking, along with my testing of recipes,, I'm getting fat as a hog. It's 2Cool's fault.(Finger Pointing, which is seems the 'normal', nowadays. C2


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*slaw*

had a fish fry on the 4th of july and the slaw was a hit. some liked it on fish tacos. We also made some pull pork sandwiches later that night and it was even better after it sat over ice in the ice chest. this stuff was a big hit.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sound real good but I'm not tryin' it cause I already eat too much and am too fat. I might make it for the kids and grand kids who play so hard they never get fat.


----------

